# Intense Tracer 2 Dämpfer Upgrade



## nordishbynature (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin schon seit längerer Zeit "passiver" Leser dieses Forums und habe mich nun heute entschlossen mich anzumelden!
Ich komme aus dem Norden und scheuche mein Tracer hier seit ca. einem halben Jahr über die Trails. Nun komme ich auch gleich zu meinem Problem. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen.
Mein Tracer hat den standart Fox R23 aus dem Jahr 2012 ( Velocity Tune M, Rebound Tune L, Boost Valve Tune 175 )  
Ich selber bin kein Leichtgewicht und komme je nach Jahreszeit auf 100 Kilo fahrbereit. Ich finde für mich keine vernünftige Einstellung. Wenn ich bei ca, 30% SAG bin, dann rauscht der Dämpfer nur so durch den Federweg und wenn ich mehr Druck aufpumpe, dann ist es mir zu hart. Ich habe mir schon bei Huber Bushings Buchsen drehen lassen welche das etwas verbessert haben, aber wirklich gut gefällt mir das nicht.
Ich würde meinen Dämpfer gern tauschen und dabei auch gern bei einem Luftdämpfer bleiben, weil mein Gewicht im Jahr so ca. 5-8 Kilo variiert 
Wenn ich in den ganzen Foren "querlese",dann wird oft der Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 für das Tracer empfohlen. Der wäre vom Preis und dem Gewicht sicher auch eine feine Sache und ich könnte, so wie ich das verstehe, selbst meine Buchsen weiter benutzen. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage welche Version ich davon kaufen müsste? Oder gibt es noch eine andere interessante Alternative? Wenn ich mir den CCDB Air anschaue, dann sind das auch "nur" 200 Euro mehr...

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## krasse-banny911 (14. Juli 2012)

Manitoudämpfer sind echt gut und nicht zu teuer, wenn man den richtigen Händler wählt.
Aber erst checken, ob die 2011/2012 Modelle in das Link passen.
Ein 2009er geht im oberen Loch mit dem Auge am Link an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

CCDB AIR oder CCDB coil mit Ti feder. de CCDB Air ist gegen den schluss eher progressiv im vergleich zum coil. auf jeden fall hast du mit dem CCDB coil einen perfekten dämpfer fürs tracer. 

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/fit-finder

mit einer 500 feder bist du dabei.


----------



## der T (17. Juli 2012)

Rock Shox Monarch plus.... mit dem M/L Tune ein schön weicher dämpfer mit hervorragenden climbeigenschaften... und schön leicht....

Fahr den seit 6 Monaten und lass es krachen.... läuft!


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

der T schrieb:


> Rock Shox Monarch plus.... mit dem M/L Tune ein schön weicher dämpfer mit hervorragenden climbeigenschaften... und schön leicht....
> 
> Fahr den seit 6 Monaten und lass es krachen.... läuft!



hast du den am T2 oder T1?


----------



## der T (2. August 2012)

T2


----------

